# Transporting Rats



## NelR (Mar 17, 2015)

I've not been on in a while as we have been rat-less  Picard was pts after losing the use of his back legs. He wouldn't let us feed him or accept water from a syringe, and I think he gave up earlier than he would have done if Kirk had still been around.

After being without any for a while, I'm now thinking about getting some more rats. I miss their little faces and funny personalities. However, living on the Isle of Man, we're really limited to where to get them from. My husband is keen on getting dumbos again, but only pets at home has them, and we refuse to buy any live animal from there. I would really prefer to get them direct from a good breeder, but that would mean travelling to the UK and back. 

What is the safest way to transport rats over long distances? It would be at least a few hours by car, depending on which breeder we felt was best and where they are located, and then just over 3 hours on a boat (below deck in a car).

All of our past rats have been rescues, so we haven't had to actually buy or pick up rats before! It's a completely different experience, especially as we are going to upgrade all of our cages so we can have a small group rather than just a pair.


----------



## artgecko (Oct 2, 2015)

I hope this reply does not find you too late. I have just found this forum and joined. The best way I've found to transport rats is to either use a small metal cage, or make a transport bin cage out of a plastic tub (with snapping lid) and hardware cloth (1/2 inch or smaller mesh). I've attached a couple pics of one of my bin cages that I used to house rat pups. 

You cut large openings on the top and one or more sides of the bin. Then you cut pieces of hardware cloth that are a little bigger than the holes you cut. about 2-3 centimeters larger in all dimensions. I then solder holes around the large openings using a soldering iron. After doing this, you place the mesh on the inside of the bin over the holes and either weave it on using aluminum or other bendable wire (weaving through the holes) or you can use zip ties.. but these can be chewed, so some people use metal zip ties. 

The forum would not let me link to my photos on photobucket nor include a link to a tutorial... Just google search "bin cage" and you'll get loads of pics. 

The important thing is to make sure the mesh goes on the inside of the bin and that it is a good bit larger than the side / top openings. This will prevent chewing. 

To do a project like this, you will need a plastic bin, a roll of hardware cloth, a spool of wire, soldering iron, metal shears or a dremel tool to cut the mesh and bin, and heavy gloves to protect your hands. 

I also suggest using either binder / bulldog clips or a luggage strap across the center to hold it down for extra security.

They are great for transport quarantine, and maternity (which is what I'm using some for now). They are lightweight and easy to clean as well and carry. 

For traveling, you can attach a small water bottle to the side as you would normally hang one on a cage, but you can also just provide them with moist food like carrots and cucumber.Provided regular bedding, some lab blocks and treats, and some moist veggies, they should be fine for your trip. 

If rats are so hard to find on your island, have you ever considered breeding them yourself? I have just begun breeding where I live because there are no breeders here and people have to buy from pet stores, which isn't ideal. I wanted to raise my own rats for myself but also for others. It is a lot of work though and not necessarily cheap either. 

Good luck finding your new rats!


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

Glad you are feeling ready for ratties again:Joyful I twice had rats from a breeder near Newcastle and I am in Fife. First time I went by train and met breeder at the station. We had been corrosponding regularly though and I was on her waiting list for about a year,
That time I had them in a carrying basket with dry food scattered in it and also cucumber and grapes as a water source. I also had a water bottle which was attached to the cage on the train.

Next time (same breeder) my next door neighbour was visiting family near the breeder and met her to collect the rats. That time I gave her a metal cage which was secured on her back seat with the seat belts. It had a water bottle attached with the same scattered food as previously. 

HTH


----------



## Teresa Horsley (Oct 14, 2015)

I have a medium size carrier that has a clear perspex lid that clicks into the lid that has oval air holes,so ratties can see you and you can open to give them a drink from water bottle, also a little cuddle,costs £13 at pets at home this carrier earns it keep all the time,hope it helps Teresa


----------

